# Surrogacy in Cambodia



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Dear All

The following article refers to recent changes to surrogacy law and policy in Cambodia - http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/cambodia-bans-booming-commercial-surrogacy-industry/3259046.html. These changes ban commercial surrogacy.

This ban follows those in Thailand, India and Nepal. International surrogacy remains a fast moving area, making it important to carefully continue to review the legal, logistical, financial and wider issues with any surrogacy journey.

All the best

Louisa


----------



## michellemichelle (Nov 23, 2016)

i have seen this, I know that Cambodia authorities have already arrested this one Australian woman who was providing Australians with surrogacy options over there.. although it's been stated that they are working on a better law regarding women and kids born from surrogacy in Cambodia which is great because it seems like there has been a lot of issues with surrogate mothers.. Hopefully they establish the new law system soon.
but for now it makes it even harder to choose over the country where to go for a surrogacy program.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Dear All

Here's some recent coverage of the situation on surrogacy in Cambodia:

https://www.cambodiadaily.com/morenews/prime-minister-warns-mothers-against-surrogacy-in-midst-of-ban-125583/

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-23/australian-couples-with-surrogate-babies-stuck-in-cambodia/8294810

All the best

Louisa


----------

